# Bikes in Ireland?



## dhinten (Nov 21, 2011)

I will be in Ireland in a few weeks and am hoping to do some riding on the Ballyhoura trails. Anyone have recommendations for a good shop to rent a bike from in that area?


----------



## bernard0368 (Jul 16, 2013)

Try these guys, Mountain Bike Hire, Mountain Bike Rental, Ballinastoe, Ticknock, Bike Holidays, Lessons, Tours Ireland


----------



## FirstinLastout (Aug 22, 2012)

dhinten said:


> I will be in Ireland in a few weeks and am hoping to do some riding on the Ballyhoura trails. Anyone have recommendations for a good shop to rent a bike from in that area?


You'll find that there are guys that'll rent bikes at the Ballyhoura trail-centre.
You'll find their details if you google Ballyhoura.
BTW get over here quick, hottest summer in donkey's years and the trails are super dry. It's been a beautiful summer with some great riding!


----------

